# Red Cherry and Betta



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

I Have a 10g tank that is almost completely full of live plants. I have recently acquired 2 red cherry shrimp. In the 10g is a betta who I have noticed likes to chase the shrimp. The only cover in the tank is the plants, I have a small forest of Rotala Indica and java moss along with amazon swords and an aponogeton Longiplumostus. Should I look into maybe providing a cave of some kind for the shrimp to hide in to get away from the betta? Thanks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you plan on keeping the shrimp.....the more cover you can provide the better. However, don't be surprised if you don't find them one day.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The shrimp will be okay until it molts its shell but the day that this occurs, it will be a meal for your betta. Sorry but shrimp is the betta fry's first food and they look on them as DINNER! So as long as the shell is protecting it things will probably be fine but when it comes off and the shrimp is unprotected the shrimp is going to be toast and your betta will be overfed for that day for sure.

Generally if you want an invertebrate with a betta I recommend a Mystery or Apple Snail. (ONE) as they are large enough not be bullied by the betta and mostly the betta will be curious at most. I would not recommend any type of tank mate with him while he is being treated for fin problems though. He is going to need the cleanest conditions possible and any other creature bears the introduction of organisms you cannot control and you do not want to medicating any creature that is not sick itself. So as long as he is in a hospital tank environment...no tank mates. It defeats the purpose.

Rose


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, the shrimps are gone now. Skye got a very expensive snack. Live and learn. Me and my wife are getting a 5g to use for a hospital tank ASAP.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

[sniff]

Big Bully!

Sry bout that.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

R.I.P
sorry to hear, that sucks...
i had a Mosquitofish go ape and eat all but 4 fry in its tankmate's litter once...i slept through the rest of it :/
like you said, live and learn


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

It appears I was wrong. The shrimp have made themselves a nice little home betweent eh suction cups on the heater bracket. I noticed a tail sticking out earlier and had to find out what was going on. Now I guess I have to get to making the shrimp a refuge. To the Diy section! lol.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes please do not let Skye have that big a lunch if possible it would be really bad for him and not to mention the shrimps!!  The little *#666. LOL.

Oh well they are only doing what comes naturally but it is not good for them. *y2

Rose


----------

